# Where can I find 1/2" trim?



## Smitty258 (Dec 22, 2009)

I just got finished building some built in shelves in a wall between the studs. I used 1/2" plywood to build it. I went to Lowes and couldn't seem to find any 1/2" wide trim to cover up the rough edges of the plywood. I'm just looking for a nice basic finished edge to cover up the edges of my shelves. Something like the 3/4" screen bead I saw there, just in 1/2" Any ideas? 

Thanks!


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Smitty258 said:


> I just got finished building some built in shelves in a wall between the studs. I used 1/2" plywood to build it. I went to Lowes and couldn't seem to find any 1/2" wide trim to cover up the rough edges of the plywood. I'm just looking for a nice basic finished edge to cover up the edges of my shelves. Something like the 3/4" screen bead I saw there, just in 1/2" Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks!


if you have a table saw take a little off both length ?? 1/4" mite not look to bad ? of of each length


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Get a flush trim bit for your router. Apply over size trim pieces and trim them flush with your new bit before assembly. This will give you perfectly flush edges on your trim pieces. Good luck.

Kevin H.


----------



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

If you have a table saw your best bet is to make your own trim. That is one of the great things about woordorking..custom making stuff.


----------



## Smitty258 (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm VERY new to woodworking and don't have a tablesaw OR router. lol

I also built a bookshelf and entertainment center out of 3/4" plywood, and I plan on using the 3/4" screen bead I saw at Lowes to finish the front of the shelves on those. Do they just not make a ready made screen bead in 1/2"?


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

Just apply the 3/4" to your 1/2" shelves. Set flush with top side & let hang down The 1/4" on bottom side. This would help with sagging. 1/2" ply shelves would not hold too much weight before they start sagging. For shelves in kitchen cabinets etc I make from 3/4" ply with a 1" hardwood edging applied to front with a roman ogee or other detail routed on bottom half of edging. Since you do not have a router you should be able to buy 3/4" material. Ease the edges with sandpaper or buy with a decorative detail. Just a thought.


----------



## wletson (Jan 11, 2010)

jlord said:


> Just apply the 3/4" to your 1/2" shelves. Set flush with top side & let hang down The 1/4" on bottom side..


I'm glad I read to the end of the posts. This is exactly what I would have said. So, you have two votes for this idea!


----------



## Smitty258 (Dec 22, 2009)

These shelves won't be holding much weight, so I'm not worried about sag. I designed them to hold Blu-Ray movies. I also didn't design a lot of extra clearance in them, so I'd like to avoid taking 1/4" of space out by having the 3/4" Bead overhanging the front of the shelves. Even though I agree that might look pretty nice! :thumbsup:

I guess I got some tinkering to do with this! I guess I should have seen about the availability of 1/2" bead before I just assumed I could get some!

Thanks for all your ideas guys! If you can think of any more then keep 'em coming!:thumbsup:


----------



## duffer (Jan 25, 2010)

You can buy a roll of "edge banding" at Lowes or HD that will work. Simply use your wife's iron to iron them onto the edge. They come in different widths and woods. When you get finished installing it, simply use a razor knife to cut off the excess. You can stain, paint, seal ,etc., whatever finish you want. I use it quite often and am always pleased with the end result.

Hope this helps. The only "tool" you need is an iron.

Duffer


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I don't know if hd carries it, but parting stop is 1/2" x 3/4", relatively inexpensive.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Jeremy E (Oct 30, 2006)

Book shelf, entertainment center, built-in shelves... Looks like it's time to take the plunge and get yourself a table saw! :thumbsup:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

firehawkmph said:


> I don't know if hd carries it, but parting stop is 1/2" x 3/4", relatively inexpensive.
> Mike Hawkins



Mike is this the same as door stop on your door frame? if so I would say yes to that idea or the edge banding.


----------



## Smitty258 (Dec 22, 2009)

Jeremy E said:


> Book shelf, entertainment center, built-in shelves... Looks like it's time to take the plunge and get yourself a table saw! :thumbsup:


Yeah. It is definitely on my short list for my next large tool purchase. Due to space restrictions I can only do a portable one. I like the ones that fold up and wheel up against the wall.

I built all those shelves just using my good circular saw and one of those aluminum saw guides clamped to the workpiece.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

rrbrown said:


> Mike is this the same as door stop on your door frame? if so I would say yes to that idea or the edge banding.


No,
it's actually what goes in between the sashes in a wooden window. If you look at an older double hung it is the piece of wood separating the two sashes that they both ride against. Most lumberyards carry it, it's pretty common.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

firehawkmph said:


> No,
> it's actually what goes in between the sashes in a wooden window. If you look at an older double hung it is the piece of wood separating the two sashes that they both ride against. Most lumberyards carry it, it's pretty common.
> Mike Hawkins


Never heard of it by a name but I know what your talking about now. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

+2 on "parting stop" . Other choice is to buy yourself a hand plane, use 3/4, split the diff top and bottom so easier to remove and just plane it flush


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

Parting bead is another name it goes by also.


----------

